# Saugeye



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

I'd like a few proven methods to catch saugeye from CC Lake. Has anyone been successful in catching them?


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I have tried trolling and only ended up with a handful of dinks. I hear of people catching them, but it seems they are all small. The biggers ones must be elusive. If you find out anything that works, let me know


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

PS, if you ever have an open seat and want to try to figure thos fish out, give me a shout!


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I was successful with the saugeye in the mid '80s on CC. Drifting in 15-20 ft using erie- dearies tipped with a big fat crawler. It was the last hour of daylight when it worked. Same retrieves you might use on Lake Erie for walleye. It worked several times. Several 15-17 inchers each time. I think it is a key to have quiet water.....no jet-skis or cigarette boats buzzing at your sides.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

Fish humps and flats with a road runner or jig and a piece of crawler. They are pretty shallow this time of year.


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Randall, They got to be in there  I catch too many little ones crappie fishing for there not to be any sumos. Over the past few years there is always a pic in the Ohio Game and Fish Finder of a gentalmen who gets a limit of 4# plus. Usually dated in late Feb. Last year at the Spillway bait shop there was a pic of him holding up a 6+ and 10+ . I have spent many fishless days looking for those sumos . Sure like to pick that guys brain  

King, did you ever catch any walleye out of CC from the original stocking back in the mind 80's?


----------



## jayjc77 (May 19, 2004)

**** The following information is intended for the viewing of you and your eyes only. Feel free to use this information at your descretion, do not pass it on.  ****

JC's tips for Successful Saugeye at Caesar's Creek  

DaKing is right. You do need semi-quiet waters. Eyes dart when the noise doesn't come gradually.

Another tip is the pool. Check to see If the north end of the lake (380/anderson's fork) is flowing north, back into 380, or south, into the lake.

There is an island near the feeder creeks near the north ramps. The the pool is flowing back into 380, fish the west side of the island. If the pool is flowing into the lake, fish around the island, but mainly on the east side.

Another tip for fishing this island is the sides are steep drop off, and timber is scattered around. Don't be surpised to pull out some decent sized slabs also.
stay about 7'-10' from the island bank and anchor down. 

Drop your line to the bottom. Let it sit for a few minutes and then give 2-3 cranks off the bottom until you catch a small drift. Bass / Saugeye minnows work great on a 1/8 jig head hooked behind the dorsil fin. Use caution - usually when you set the hook they will dart towards the timber.

Using a crawler - just keep bouncing off bottom. I sometimes use a slip-rig with a foam bead or a piece of sponge on the leader to give the crawler some space to float up and around.

8 out of 10 time I can pull in a decent sized 18-20" eye with this next method. Use a 2-3" white pearl (or silver / purple pearl) shad softbait with the swimming tail on a 1/8 or 1/4 football-headed jig. Cast along the banks of the island and let jig fall. Run it irradically in front the the timber using no certain pattern.

If you can get on the banks at dusk -- down by the dam, cast out to the corner by the cement "watch tower". They generally run the entire shelf with the cats by that cove.

Hope this helps.

JC


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Great tips........only don't get caught by that tower, it's a restricted area. 
I usually troll for them, either hot-n-tots or shadraps, along the edges of humps & ridges.


----------



## Randall (May 16, 2004)

Since posting this thread, I went out on CC Lake. We caught 7 Saugeyes (between 3 of us). One was 16"+, one was 18" (1.6 lbs) and the last one was a 23 1/2" long (4.3 pounds) Fish Ohio Saugeye! Thanks for the replies.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

Neat, I just want to go try it myself. Wonder if it will quit raining...and lightening. Any secrets, time of day, colors, lures? 23 1/2 is a great fish.

And Larryfish - Some of those that I caught in the mid 1980's might have been walleye. I doubt that I could be sure. It was low light dusk and then butchered so quick while the mosquitos were feeding on me. Is there an obvious difference? I do remember the dark "patches" on the sides on some of them. (funny I can remember that, but I can't remember to take out the garbage or mow the grass, or paint that shed)


----------



## jayjc77 (May 19, 2004)

Hey King -- I'll be happy to take ya eye hunting. Just have to get the boat out on the lake and get the carbs adjusted.

I want to see the one cast king in action -- however my fish finder has a cootie/curse detector on it. If it goes off, I can't let you anywhere near the parameter!!! 

JC


----------



## larryfish (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats a good one! My personal best at CC came two years ago and was 23". Taxiecab and I looked for saugeye for a little while today but could only manage a few sheephead.

King, those were probably saugeye, if they had the distinctive blotches. Those you were catching back then would be HUGE now! From what I understand the walleye that were stocked back in the 80's didn't stand a chance against the massive white bass population that CC used to have. Since walleye are suspending fish the young walleye were mostly eaten. Taxiecab told me and Mrfishohio has posted in the past that the white bass were thick in CC at one time.

LarryFish


----------



## shawnfisher (May 31, 2006)

fish every morning 9 to 1 and also try 8p.m. to 12p.m. for best results. Depending on the lake you are fishing watch current flow , fish where the current brakes fish drop offs or humps near the current brake. They are there , bounce a quarter ounce jig tipped with a night crawler over these areas. GOOD LUCK! Look for clearing waters , adios.


----------



## shawnfisher (May 31, 2006)

Lakes with a maximum depth of 25 feet should be good for saugeye all week. Caught some small ones tonight in 4 feet of water. also caught 2 ,2 pound channel cats, shad and bluegill are moving in fairfied beach and brooks edition at buckeye lake. Be ready for the saugeye bight the more the water clears. P.s. Any Holes or Humps saugeye prone to feed that are reachable from bank areas would be helpful???


----------



## Reverser (Jun 1, 2006)

jayjc77 gives a location of "Another tip is the pool. Check to see If the north end of the lake (380/anderson's fork) is flowing north, back into 380, or south, into the lake.
"

Were is this pool? I went all the way to the North end of CC and see no island...Well, I do see a small one and a larger island but they are south of the far north public docks. Are either of these 2 islands the correct one?


----------



## taxiecab (Apr 24, 2004)

The saugeye at C C are all doing fine and there are plenty of big ones too. I use to fish for them all summer long at C C abd always got some nice ones up to 6lbs.
I won the WOWC saugeye tourment there in 1999 and 2000 but they took it off of thier tour now. In 1999 I won with 2 saugeyes one over 4lbs and one just over 2 lbs. The 4lber was taken off of the hump in front of the Furance Ramp on a saturday afternoon with heavy boat traffic all around me. I got it by drifting night crawlers up on the hump. the best time for the humps are from about 1130 am to about 330 pm. It is a slow process that takes a lot of patients and knowledge of the water and the eyes. They feed on the hump by crossing over it and not staying on top of the hump. They will normaly hold on the on the side that the wind is blowing into. You can drift a night crawler on a number 4 or 6 eagle claw hook with two #pss7 Grimlin split shots or three if you have a strong wind. You must make contact with the bottom and bounce across it with your night crawler. It is a method you have to learn and stay with it. Sometimes I will get on top of the hump and cast out and jsut retrieve it back to the boat. I use two poles . Cast one and as it settles you retrieve the other one. This gives you better coverage and slows you down with two poles.
 The last year I have not went after them much due to the heat. I can't take the heat like I use to . I may just go back after them this year to show you guys how it is done. if you want to get me hot just call this lake the "Dead Sea". The only thing dead is your head.
back in the 90's there were large amounts of white bass in this lake and they were thined out which was good but there are still lots of them yet.


----------

